# WR Forum: 5000 (+12) visitors



## papillon

Today we reached  the 5 THOUSAND visitor mark!
The forum is now officially widely and wildly popular. 

 Congratulation WRF!​


----------



## Vanda

Uauuuu! That is heavy! Let's party!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MMMH, No me sorprende, digo ¡ESTE ES EL MEJOR FORO NUNCA VISTO! ¡BRAVÍSIMO!

MMMHH,I'm not awsome, I mean, This is the most spectaculor forum ever! Thousands of BRAVOS!!!!!


----------



## PaoPao

Felicitaciones A Todos!!!!!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades a TODOS!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## cheshire

I'd like to ask the administrator to update the map of visitors coming to WR.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I asked Mike a while ago about the map update, cheshire, and he said he'd do it toward the end of the year.  

In the meantime, congratulations to Mike and to all the contributors who are making WRF such a popular (and useful!) resource.  

Elisabetta


----------



## cheshire

Thanks Trentina♥ I'm looking forward to the map because I have a feeling that my island that I live on gets a bigger circle than the last time.
I'd like to thank all the mods for the everyday maintainance, and especially Pongo the Mod, or the King of the Forest!


----------



## Alxmrphi

My mind is scooting around the world and I am imagining 5,000 computers, with people sitting at them, looking at the main forum page and clicking the few forums we have (when comparing it to 5,000 visitors) I can imagine them in internet cafès all around Europe and the world, from libraries to living rooms and schools all at any one time, and I can't get my head around it.


----------

